# Looking for the best way to intergrate XM or Sirius thru the Infotainment Unit on a Phaeton!



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a 2006 Phaeton which I want to install a XM or Sirius unit in it. I want the unit to be able to come thru the Infotainment unit and have seen some new products like the Kenwood portal that claims it can be done. 
But prior to going that route I want to explore the differences between some Audi A8 items and the Phaeton. It seems that they have some simular parts in their audio system and I was wondering what the difference between a Audi J525 Digital Sound System control module that plugs into a Audi J523 head and the Phaeton J525 Digital Sound System control module that plugs into a Phaeton J523. 
If the Audi J525 has an option for XM to plug into the unit in the trunk boot then why doesn't the Phaeton have it. Has anybody ever really explored this option? I know that back in 2005 I asked this question on the Phaeton forum and it didn't go anywhere. But that was before I knew the parts even had the same identification number. 
*Here is the posting I made back in 2005*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Noticed that Audi has a fix for the 2004 Audi A8 and below is a picture of that fix. The part is a Audi part. What is the major difference between the Audi factory radio /nav and the phaeton. 
Can somebody find out from a VW rep if this option would work on a Phaeton. If Audi had a software up grade to their radio's and it allows now for a factory style Satellite radio why doesn't VW. 









From Audiworld:
clairparts.com for $400 and install it yourself. I just did this 2 weeks ago without much fanfare. It is a simple plug and play procedure that requires you to plug in 4 cables that are already prewired in your trunk. Open the comparment on the left side of your trunk where your NAV unit is located, and you will find 4 cables that need to be plugged into the XM receiver. Mount the bracket on two screws that are just behind the NAV unit and the XM receiver bolts right in. It is a 20 minute procedure if you have a 2005 or later. If you have a 2004 it needs to receive the free MMI upgrade at the dealer. Just check to see if your MMI display lists satellite as an option

Over 100 channels of the best music, sports, news and talk wherever you go from coast to coast. With fewer commercials and exceptional digital sound quality. Satellite radio offers all of this and more at the touch of a button. Audi has teamed up with SIRIUS and XM Radio to bring you the ultimate in satellite radio entertainment. audi customers will be able to choose the satellite radio service they prefer. SIRIUS subscription sold separately. Activation fee, other fees and taxes may apply. Required XM monthly basic subsription sold separately. Premium channel available at additional cost. Other fees and taxes, including a ond time activation fee may apply. (DEALER INSTALLATION RECOMMENDED. MMI SOFTWARE UPDATE & UPDATED NAVIGATION CD REQUIRED TO ENSURE VEHICLE COMPATIBILITY WITH SATELLITE RADIO. 2004 CARS ONLY)
Part No.: 4E0-057-593-X
Sale Price: $ 399.00 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Below is the diagram that was for the 12 channel sound system for the phaeton. posted by Michael (PanEuropean) Maybe somebody has one for the Audi A8. It would be good to compare it. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...o.pdf

Some where the truth is out there and this unit can be intergrated. 
Any expert ideas?


----------

